# Family history when patient was adopted



## mgnitecka (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for examples of statements for physicians to use for a family history when a patient (child) is adopted.  Is it acceptable to just say that the history is unknown because the child is adopted or does that maybe fall under a social history?

Thanks!!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 14, 2008)

*Family Medical History*

The Family medical history helps a physician determine whether there may be any genetic predispositions to certain conditions. It can also help explain possible infectious contacts.

So for a patient who was adopted there may not be any family medical history available due to adoption.  

Our physicians frequently state this as:  *Family medical history not known; patient is adopted and biological family records are not available.*
(NOTE: This statement works whether the patient is a child or an adult.)

If the reason for the visit is a suspected infection the family medical history may include - for [U]example[/U] -  Both Mom and sibling have recently had strep throat. 

F Tessa Bartels CPC
Children's Specialty Group
Medical College of Wisconsin


----------



## mgnitecka (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you


----------

